# how differnt are the bash shell commands gonna be



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

as the title says, im currently learning how to use the bash shell in linux (ive got a lil book and everything), ive always been interesting in BSD. but im wondering if my bash shell knowledge will transfer over, or am i going to have to learn an whole new set of commands in order to use the os, and set things up.  

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

You are going to have to learn a whole new set of commands in order to use the os, and set things up. 

A shell (like bash) is just a command interface to the operating system. Bash on FreeBSD is the same as Bash on Linux. FreeBSD is not Linux, though.


----------



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

any good books on this. the one i have for linux is "Linux Phrasebook" by Scott Granneman and it is a great lil book. anything similar for BSD?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (May 6, 2009)

BSD hacks, by Dru, the fabulous handbook and a linux to bsd primer.


----------



## MikeyIckey (May 6, 2009)

I really like Absolute FreeBSD 2nd addition by Michael W. Lucas.


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

MikeyIckey said:
			
		

> I really like Absolute FreeBSD 2nd addition by Michael W. Lucas.



Great book but certainly not one for someone looking into improving their knowledge of the shell.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

I guess a lot depends on what Vinyl actually means by 'using the bash shell'. 

If it's shell _programming_ he's talking about, he'll probably find that there's not that much difference -- as long as you know where commands on FreeBSD are. 

If it's about using the shell as a _command line interface_ to the OS, it's not really bash he'll have to learn, but FreeBSD and its commands, directory hierarchies, etc. Then the Handbook is in order, or some entry-level FreeBSD book, which are usually available in PDF form around the net.


----------



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

sooo many issues. none of my network devices work. and so far i can only get the default window manager to load...


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

No one has a crystal ball to guess your issues. Enumerate them and provide appropriate description.

Oh and have a look at FreeBSD's Handbook.


----------



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

Vinyl said:
			
		

> sooo many issues. none of my network devices work. and so far i can only get the default window manager to load...



ok scratch that... gnome is working..kinda 

but i have no network connections... i cannot get it to detect my intel pro wireless 4965

and no sound...

so so far what is working is:
gnome (slowly) 
my screen resolution 

and im trying to work with the handbook btw


----------



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

i do not see an edit button so im going to post here

a: everything i gnome seems way to big
b: when i click on sound preferences i get a dialog box saying " Waiting for sound system to respond"
c: no network devices detected that i can use, especially my intel wireless 4965 card 

side note: im trying to do this on a dell xps m1530


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

Post the output of `% dmesg`.


----------



## Vinyl (May 6, 2009)

i cant... it wont mount a removable drive... something about a dbus error


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

Don't you have wired networking enabled?

Anyways, you can mount a removable drive. Just monitor the output of `% dmesg` to see the removable drive and mount it.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

Vinyl said:
			
		

> i cant... it wont mount a removable drive... something about a dbus error



http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## MikeyIckey (May 7, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Great book but certainly not one for someone looking into improving their knowledge of the shell.



yeah, i guess i should have been a little more clear when posting. 
Sorry


----------



## halplus (May 9, 2009)

hmmm RTFM. It's free and good food to start 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/

and don't forget this:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/shells.html


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (May 9, 2009)

Vinyl said:
			
		

> as the title says, im currently learning how to use the bash shell in linux (ive got a lil book and everything), ive always been interesting in BSD. but im wondering if my bash shell knowledge will transfer over, or am i going to have to learn an whole new set of commands in order to use the os, and set things up.
> 
> thanks



I learned bash on FreeBSD and Linux with the O'Reilly book "Learning the bash Shell."


----------



## BuSerD (May 13, 2009)

*Careful with your choices.....*



			
				Vinyl said:
			
		

> as the title says, im currently learning how to use the bash shell in linux (ive got a lil book and everything), ive always been interesting in BSD. but im wondering if my bash shell knowledge will transfer over, or am i going to have to learn an whole new set of commands in order to use the os, and set things up.
> 
> thanks



If bash is your passion go for it and as previous posters have stated bash is bash the world over. I will advise that you also get acclimated to sh as it is the default shell and can be used in situations where bash is not available. Just food for thought.


----------

